# The differences of a Cosco and a Target Skeleton!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, sorry, my computer is a peice of crap, tried a new microphone and changing some settings, nothing helps. Will get a new computer soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Good comparison video. IMHO, the Costco one is superior.... Better paint job, better feet, nicer coloration. Also, the Target one was more expensive by about ten dollars (at least here in NY).


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

thank you Osenator. The nearest Costco & Target are an hour drive for me. this is very helpful info. The only big store we got in town is Walmart, Ross and Home Depot.


----------



## JOwenR2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Great info! I also noticed the costume my son got from costco was $16 same costume - the shield (he's going to be Captain America) was $20 @ target and the shield was $10. I love Target but not when they want to gouge my pocketbook.


----------

